# Wasser-Rasen???



## samorai (1. Aug. 2016)

Hallöle!
Ich wurde durch eine Arbeits-Kollegin darauf aufmerksam gemacht!
Gibt es anscheinend nur in der "Bucht"!http://www.ebay.de/itm/Unterwasserg...180258?hash=item58b5adad62:g:FuUAAOSwVFlUIgtO

Ich wollte mal mehr zu diesen Thema wissen, gibt es schon Erfahrungen damit?
Und Fragen habe ich auch einige!

Winterhart? ......mit Fische oder ohne?   ......"Schlammsaugerhart"?.....Bakterienfreundlich?

Sinn oder Unsinn?


----------



## Christine (1. Aug. 2016)

M. E. Unsinn - ist auch bekannt  als Moosball und wird normalerweise als Aquarienpflanze gehandelt. Ist wohl eigentlich ne Alge, wächst sehr langsam und braucht Licht. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass die Teile in unseren Breiten den Winter nicht überleben.

Aber ich bin sicher, Frank kann dazu noch etwas sagen.

Edit: Es ist schon bezeichnend, dass sich ein Großteil der negativen und neutralen Bewertungen für diesen Verkäufer auf genau diese Pflanze beziehen. Das er schreibt, das Zeug würde schnell wachsen, ist eigentlich eine glatte Lüge.


----------



## samorai (1. Aug. 2016)

Okay, Christine!
Ist er aber am Teichboden angesiedelt, sollten 0 Grad nicht eintreten!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Aug. 2016)

Hi Ron,

es gibt schon auch ein paar winterharte Arten die im Teich Rasen bilden. Allerdings machen die das bis auf Armleuchteralgen im allgemeinen nur in ganz flachen Wasser (0- -10cm) z.B Nadelsimse, Zwergnadelsimse, __ Nadelkraut. Sitzen die deutlich tiefer gehen sie mordsmäßig in die Höhe (dann bleibt z.B die Nadelsimse net nur 5-10cm sondern das Laub wird bis 40cm lang und verliert seinen rasenartigen Wuchs

die auch als Moosball bekannte Alge (Aegagrophila linnaei) ist das auf dem Foto jedenfalls net, das sieht eher nach was wie australischem Zungenblatt (Glossostigma elatinoides) aus

und zu dem "super schnellen" Wachstum von Aegagropila linnaei hat Christine ja schon geschrieben, (in Jahr wächst das 5-10mm)

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (1. Aug. 2016)

Habe ich mir doch gedacht das da ein Haken bei ist.
Danke Frank, für die nette Aufklärung!


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Aug. 2016)

Aegagropila linnaei, wird einmal mit Fadenalgen durchdrungen und dann kann man das nie mehr trennen. Im Aquarium vielleicht ganz nett. Im Teich wird man wohl nicht glücklich.


Frank mit Glossostigma elatinoides liegst du wohl falsch, das hat einzelne erkennbare Blätter, scroll in dem E-bay Link oben etwas runter, da sind weitere Bilder 
http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...ved=0ahUKEwi8h8KA96HOAhUsIcAKHRfyA2AQ9QEIKDAE


----------



## karsten. (2. Aug. 2016)

Hallo

schau mal hier und hier

mfG


----------



## laolamia (2. Aug. 2016)

ohh da ist ja karsten wieder


----------



## Mario09 (2. Aug. 2016)

hihi lustig und am artikel foto unter wasser hat er eindeudtig riccia fluitans als bild 

vertraunswürdiger verkäufer 

lg


----------



## samorai (2. Aug. 2016)

Okay, wenn es Beträge gibt die schon 10 Jahre alt sind, kann es auch kein "Renner" sein!
So ähnlich waren auch meine Befürchtungen aber muss sagen das hat sich erstmal gut an gehört, was in der Bucht stand und für mich war es Neu.

Dank an Alle!


----------



## Biotopfan (2. Aug. 2016)

Hei, also Riccia is winterhart. Nur will das Zeug nicht ohne Nötigung unten bleiben.
Das schwimmt ehr als Matten an der Oberfläche rum.
Wenn jemand den Boden begrünen möchte, dem kann ich Spießmoos empfehlen.
Einfach ein paar Flache Steine damit belegen, Gemüsenetz drüberspannen und unten mit Kabelbinder zusammenzurren. Die im Teich versenken. Von dortaus geht es auf die Wanderschaft, wächst und gedeiht und man sieht sogar im Winter die Sauerstoffblasen durch das Eis glitzern.
VG Monika


----------

